# my raleigh XXIX fat bike



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

just built this up


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Holy moly. What's the size of the rear rim and tire? That must be at least 3.0? I knew the XXIX could fit fat tires through the rear chainstay but wow!


----------



## smoen81 (Aug 28, 2008)

What is the rear rim/tire combo that you fit in there? It looks great.


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

its a velocity p35 rim and a duro razorback tire 3.0


----------



## smoen81 (Aug 28, 2008)

jcufari said:


> its a velocity p35 rim and a duro razorback tire 3.0


26" p35 i assume? Unless Duro makes a razorback in 29 x 3.0?


----------



## ISuckAtRiding (Jul 7, 2006)

looks fun as hell!


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

Its a 26"

ISAR I just ordered a two piece cog for the raleigh pictured above


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Can the p35 duro combo fit the front factory unicrown fork?


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

it will fit but it was super tight


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*which way?*



jcufari said:


> it will fit but it was super tight


Tight side-to-side or height? The factory fork on my 2009 is taller than those on the first couple of years'

this might be fun to do!


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

side to side. If the wheel got out of true it would def rub.


----------



## Greenpea (Mar 11, 2010)

Can you post a few more pics. Ive got a line on a frame and this would be a fun winter bike and much less expensive than going with the Pugsley that I really want but cant really justify.


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

greenpea i just pm'ed you about the pics


----------



## proline69 (Apr 14, 2009)

Whats the actual diameter of tire when mounted to rim , i'd like to see if i can get them on my Stout


----------



## grinch (Jul 29, 2005)

*Hell Yeah!*

Love it!


----------



## cr45h (Jan 13, 2007)

sweet


----------



## Papa_Otter (Aug 15, 2007)

Just found this old thread via search and am super stoked to see that it is possible to convert this bike as I have the same bike in stock form. jcufari what fork is that up front? It looks like a Surly but which one?


----------



## Papa_Otter (Aug 15, 2007)

...Wait, that can only be a pugsley fork right?


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

its the surly pugsley non offset fork. so it has a regular front hub. I would not suggest using a 26" rear rim. I had problems with the tire rubing on the chainstays. I have a 29" flow with a 2.4 mountain king out back now its awesome.


----------



## Papa_Otter (Aug 15, 2007)

That's too bad about the tire rub. Do you have a pic with the new set up? I assume the clearance is not a problem.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

jcufari said:


> Its a 26"
> 
> ISAR I just ordered a two piece cog for the raleigh pictured above


I know it's been a couple years now, but I was wondering if you've gotten your cog from HBC yet?


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

I did recieve the cog. It broke, the aluminum pins sheared. He told me to send him back the pieces and a long time later he sent me a cog back that had my steel teeth mounted on a new hub interface. I have not remounted the cog.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

Alright so this has been dead for a while. Has anyone tried the Surly Dirt Wizard? I have a red XXIX just like the OP. If a 3" fits then the Dirt Wizard should be just fine.


----------



## TheMachinist (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm watching this too. I have the same bike and always dream of a fatbike.


----------



## CS2 (Jul 24, 2007)

icantdrive65 said:


> I'm watching this too. I have the same bike and always dream of a fatbike.


Same here, this is an economical solution or maybe a 29 +


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

Wow, old thread! This might be a great frame for a 27.5+ conversion.


----------

